# What Special Box??



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a B-Day coming up and have decided that I am going to treat myself to something a little special where I am willing to spend more then my norm. I am hoping to get some good suggestions.

I am looking for something that will age very well because my plan is to not open it for 10 years, Something that will be smoking great in 10+ years & Something that will potentially be collectable as time goes by.

Your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One question:
How much are you willing to shell out?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

These are nice.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Go with something psuedo-exclusive. Maybe on of the Habanos Books or a limited edition numbered humi as Dave said. Or you could always go ultra premium and pick up a box of Davi's or something. 

However if you're looking for something a little more down to earth I would suggest maybe a box of EL's that are decent right now as they would be Excellent in 10 years.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If you can find a bundle of Rene Mir Ajo custom rolled anywhere, grab em!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a new box of the Bolivar RE. Tuck those away for 10 years and you should have a great box then.

Also you could just get a box of Siglo VIs or a Box of Monte 2s. Both of these will be fantastic in 10 years.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> These are nice.


Pedestrian cigars.  Hmph! :tg

I'd go with something like H.Upmann Sir Winstons or like above, one of the new Edition Regionals.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Montecristo Edmundos. In a decade I bet they will be great. Plus, they are still such a new cigar, that any you buy now for aging will be among the oldest extant.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I have some BBf's from 2000 that are amazing right now , and with 4 more years on them , :dr . Wish I could find more from 2000 . The Sir Winston will be great , RyJ Churchill tubos , Cohiba Selecion Reserva(many different sizes in the box)or Sublimes from 04 . Good luck !


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You could try 2 of my favorites, Cohibas or Fonsecas, both excellent IMHO...:w


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I would go with something that is limited, Book or SE or maybe one of the Regional releases.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I personally love the Hoyo Churchills. Problem is I smoke them before I could ever let them go 10 years.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I bet some Partagas - Lusitanias would be good.:dr :dr :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

50 Box of Fundadores would be special.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Edmundos. In a decade I bet they will be great. Plus, they are still such a new cigar, that any you buy now for aging will be among the oldest extant.


I agree! Oct - Dec 2005 Many people's favs without the extra age!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You looking to spend $200 or $2,000?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> These are nice.


Thats not fair, you have to show us the inside also


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Custom rolled cigars would be the bee's knees.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> You looking to spend $200 or $2,000?


WOW! a lot of responses. Probably thinking in the $1,200 Plus Range, Kinda like the idea of a 50ct of Fundadores


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If you wanna put something aside for 10 years I would do something in a Tubo. Like Romeo Churchills, or Upmann Monarcas. I can say that they will be exquisite after 10 years of age in a Tubo!

ATL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

onlyonerm said:


> WOW! a lot of responses. Probably thinking in the $1,200 Plus Range, Kinda like the idea of a 50ct of Fundadores


Well in that case I would go with last year's Montecristo Book, the Maravillas look spectacular.

Or this year's Trinidad Book. Or maybe the Trini Farmhouse... those are nice.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Punch Monarca (if you can find some) or you may want to jump on some of the Boli Colosales before they're gone! I like how the number the boxes on these regional releases.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Get a new box of the Bolivar RE. Tuck those away for 10 years and you should have a great box then.
> 
> Also you could just get a box of Siglo VIs or a Box of Monte 2s. Both of these will be fantastic in 10 years.


Sorry new to Habanos, but what are the RE in the Bolivar line?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Trout said:


> Sorry new to Habanos, but what are the RE in the Bolivar line?


Unless he meant RC (Royal Corona) than I'm really not sure. Look here for more help.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My guess would be the new Regional Releases or Edicion Regional


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> My guess would be the new Regional Releases or Edicion Regional


Thats what I meant. The Bolis would be a good one.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Thats what I meant. The Bolis would be a good one.


I see said the blind man.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tamborils or Cremosas will age well..


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

In terms of humis... something that displays them so well, it's almost arrogant.


In terms of cigars... the Cohiba 1492 line... the Sigle VI's are the best cigars I've ever had.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Punch Monarca (if you can find some) or you may want to jump on some of the Boli Colosales before they're gone! I like how the number the boxes on these regional releases.


Would like to find the Boli Colosales, but unfortunately my sources don't carry.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Tamborils or Cremosas will age well..


Whats a humi without these.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Would like to find the Boli Colosales, but unfortunately my sources don't carry.


Colosales would be an excellent choice too and wise investment. The SCDH LCDH boxes are beautiful and should be a wower in 10 years. Just a thought, Sancho Sanchos...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Tamborils or Cremosas will age well..


And age and age and age and age....


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

how about the Cohiba Behikes?


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

You can probably shop around and find some nice Habanos that have some age on them already for the price range you're looking for. Maybe some '98 Partagas Lusitania's???:dr


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

cfheater said:


> how about the Cohiba Behikes?


Can those be had at 1200 a box?


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Barcochris said:


> Can those be had at 1200 a box?


I think something like a trillion dollars a box of 50


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a box of Festival Habanos 2000.

They can be had for around $1200.00. A very memorable box.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

cfheater said:


> I think something like a trillion dollars a box of 50


haha I agree that the Cremosas are a very good choice. You can get a lot for the money you are looking to spend. They age very well also


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone for all of their suggestions especially the Cremosas, but I already have a Cab of those resting quietly. 

While I was leaning originally to a Cab of the Trini Fundadores I figure they will still be available when and if I want to pull the trigger on those, so I made a Collosal decision and went with the Boli's. 

Figured since there are only 1200 boxes made and they are numbered it is a good special occasion box.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

good choice, you cant go wrong with Bolis


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Go with something psuedo-exclusive. Maybe on of the Habanos Books or a limited edition numbered humi as Dave said. Or you could always go ultra premium and pick up a box of Davi's or something.
> 
> However if you're looking for something a little more down to earth I would suggest maybe a box of EL's that are decent right now as they would be Excellent in 10 years.


I agree davi's :dr :dr :dr if u can find them... but on the happy note they seem to be popping up places...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

zemekone said:


> I agree davi's :dr :dr :dr if u can find them... but on the happy note they seem to be popping up places...


:tpd: Davis would be a most excellent choice


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good choice. Those Bolis will be classics in 10 years.

Nice choice.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

If you haven't pulled the trigger on those Bolis, one more thing to think about. In ten years those will be some nice cigars for sure, but how nice would a box ten year old Sir Winstons and Esplendidos be for a little bit cheaper to boot? 
For $1200 you could buy a lot of med-level smokes that would be out of this world in a decade. Just in the Partagas line, PSD4s, Shorts, Coronas, PSP2s, du Connaisseurs, all of these are in the cheaper range, but in ten years will be worth a pretty penny. Not to mention, special occaision smokes in themselves. Just this noobs opinion.


Gary


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

glassjapan said:


> If you haven't pulled the trigger on those Bolis, one more thing to think about. In ten years those will be some nice cigars for sure, but how nice would a box ten year old Sir Winstons and Esplendidos be for a little bit cheaper to boot?
> For $1200 you could buy a lot of med-level smokes that would be out of this world in a decade. Just in the Partagas line, PSD4s, Shorts, Coronas, PSP2s, du Connaisseurs, all of these are in the cheaper range, but in ten years will be worth a pretty penny. Not to mention, special occaision smokes in themselves. Just this noobs opinion.
> 
> Gary


Already got a box of Sir Winstons from 03 that I don't plan on opening for a few years. The esplendidos will have to wait for another Birthday to come around. I wonder if I can pull a Homer and by them for my wifes birthday


----------

